# Projected Social Security COLA for 2020



## Trade (Aug 14, 2019)

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4285302-july-inflation-means-social-security-tips-bonds
We now have one of the three data points that will be used to calculate the above. Don't spend it yet. Anything can happen with the next two months of data. Plus the Medicare part B premium is projected to go up by $8.80 a month. Depending on the size of your social security benefit, that will eat up part or all of your increase.



> Summary
> Both headline and core inflation numbers came in higher than expected, indicating inflation is not 'dead' and deflation is not looming.
> 
> The July number sets a path for a 1.6% to 1.8% increase in the 2020 Social Security cost-of-living adjustment.
> ...


----------



## Don M. (Aug 14, 2019)

Yup, any SS COLA will probably be offset by a rise in Medicare, etc.  At best, anything left over Might buy a loaf of bread.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 15, 2019)

even that is so much better of a deal  then when we were working and had to pay a few thousand more a year and with no raise


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2019)

The real COLA if there's one at all) should be available in sometime in September.


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2019)

The Guvmint giveth with one hand and taketh away with the other.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 28, 2019)

medicare and your social security check are  no different then your pay chek and health insurance were ...except medicare is a far better deal ... an increase in one had nothing to do with the other ... in fact if you have an advantage plan the money deducted goes to the insurer


----------



## Trade (Sep 13, 2019)

Another update.

https://www.investmentnews.com/arti.../2020-social-security-cola-expected-to-be-1-6


> It looks like Social Security benefits will increase by about 1.6% in 2020, more than a full percentage point less than the 2.8% cost-of-living adjustment this year, according to preliminary estimates by The Senior Citizens League, a nonpartisan advocacy group representing more than 1 million retirees.
> 
> The Social Security Administration will issue its official COLA announcement for 2020 on Oct. 10 following the release of the Consumer Price Index data for September 2019. Social Security benefits increase automatically if the CPI-W, which measures price inflation for urban workers, increases in the third quarter (July, August and September) of the current year over the corresponding third quarter of the previous year.
> 
> The latest Medicare Trustees' report projects that basic Medicare Part B premiums will increase by about $8.80 a month to $144.30 per month in 2020. The official announcement about Medicare premiums for 2020 will be issued in the fall. High-income retirees pay more for the same Medicare coverage.


----------



## Trade (Oct 10, 2019)

https://www.fool.com/retirement/2019/10/10/social-securitys-2020-cola-is-revealed-heres-what.aspx


> The big day has finally arrived!
> 
> Given that Social Security is our country's most successful social program, and that 62% of retired workers are netting at least half of their income from their Social Security benefit, all eyes were on Oct. 10. That's because Oct. 10 is the release date for the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics' (BLS) September inflation data, which contains the last puzzle piece needed to calculate Social Security's cost-of-living adjustment (COLA) for 2020.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trade (Oct 10, 2019)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/10/social-security-cola-will-be-1point6percent-in-2020.html


> The next announcement for retirees to watch for is Medicare Part B premiums for next year.
> 
> Estimates from Medicare trustees peg that at $144.30, up from $135.50 in 2019.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2019)

Trade said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/10/social-security-cola-will-be-1point6percent-in-2020.html


So basically, it looks like that's an additional $11 net for me. Whoop-dee doo!


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 3, 2019)

we get 640 a year more between the two of us


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 3, 2019)

All my problems are gone now!! Thank you S.S.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 4, 2019)

beats working , when you get nothing and health insurance sky rockets each year


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks like I'll get $32 per month minus  whatever they increase medicare.


----------

